# JPG Files in DLL  speichern & auslesen



## XanRaZoR (8. April 2010)

Hi,
suche seit längerem eine Möglichkeit wie ich JPG Files in eine DLL speichern und anschließend wieder auslesen kann.
Habe über Google das hier gefunden: klick
Gibt aber 2 Probleme;
1. Habe ich den VB Ressourcencompiler nicht (der ist glaub ich nur bei VB Enterprise dabei wenn ich nicht irre)
2. Weiß ich nicht ob das dann so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle, dadurch dass in der EXE dann anschließend ein Verweis auf die Resource-DLL gesetzt werden muss. 

Ich möchte ein Programm mit mehreren Spielen schreiben das unterschiedliche DLL's auslesen kann - je nachdem, welches Spiel gestartet wurde.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Lg
raz0r


----------



## ANI (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo XanRaZoR,

öffne das JPG-Bild mittels diesem Code:

Dim einBild as variant, vieleBilder as variant

'als Schleife laufen lassen
open Dateipfad\Dateiname.jpg For Binary As  #1
einBild = Space(LOF(1))
Get #1,,einBild
Close #1

vieleBilder= vieleBilder & " TRENNZEICHEN ZAHL" & einBild
'Ende der Schleife

'Speichern der vielen Bilder in eine Datei
open Dateipfad\Dateiname.dll For Binary Access Write As  #2
Put #2,,vieleBilder
close #2

So würde ich dies bewältigen.
Auslesen kann man dann die Bielder wieder durch finden des Eintrages " TRENNZEICHEN ZAHL" (Zahl muss hochgezählt werden).

Solltest Du Probleme damit haben, können wir ja nach einem anderen Weg suchen.

Gruß ANI


----------

